# مضخات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (9 أكتوبر 2010)

* مضخات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في غامبيا *





*هدف المشروع*: توفير مياه الشرب بوسائل أفضل في منطقة الساحل الجافة​ *الهدف البيئي*: استبدال مصادر الطاقة المعتمدة على الوقود الأحفوري بأخرى تعتمد الطاقة الشمسية​ *حجم المشروع*: حوالي 100 محطة لمضخات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في تسع دول إفريقية​ *حجم التمويل*: حوالي 114 مليون يورو منذ بداية المشروع​ ​ تعاني غامبيا بشكل كبير من تبعات التغير المناخي، ونسبة لارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض فإن مستوى المياه الجوفية في ذلك البلد انخفض بشكل ملحوظ. ولتفادي استخدام مولدات الديزل في ضخ المياه إلى السطح، تعول الحكومة الآن على المضخات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، وهناك حوالي 100 منها حاليا، وتستخدم في ملء الخزانات التي يحصل منها السكان على المياه الصالحة للشرب


----------



## a100 (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## البرق 73 (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي على معلوماتك المهمة


----------

